# Golden Ps Turn Black



## Jon Gray (Feb 22, 2007)

I have 2 golden ps and one has turned black and the other has been sitting in a corner for a while now and there swimming on top of the tank and had a divder in there but just took it out and now there fine so i dont no whats going someone please give me some help


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

What do you mean golden P's? What is the scientific name....there are a couple differant golds.....which are serras....so breeding is slim to none of a chance....and raising that divider may cause problems for you......P's change color with mood...not always does this mean breeding time.


----------

